# Snake identification?



## rod1958 (Apr 7, 2011)

G'day snake people. This is my first time here, and as I'm fairly computer illiterate, please bear with me...
I was on a large rock ledge the other day at Woodford in the Blue Mountains and a 6 foot blue/green spotty snake (with yellow under the mouth) came out of a hole in the middle of this ledge, which was about 4" diameter. It's front half was waving in the air for a while, then it "slithered" over the edge. 
Apart from almost sitting on it, I managed to take a coupla happy snaps with my phone. The quality isn't too good, but does anyone know what type it was?
.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 7, 2011)

That is a blue phase green tree snake. Quite a large one at that! Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## bally (Apr 7, 2011)

nice fat greent tree snake bud


----------



## rod1958 (Apr 7, 2011)

My word, that was quick. It gave me a bit of a fright, as I was 2 feet from sitting on it! (Almost dropped my longneck!). Thanks very much for the answer.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 7, 2011)

No worries. They aren't dangerous and are usually all bluff even when you do have to bail them up. The worse they will do to you is musk you with some foul smelling excretement.


----------



## fugawi (Apr 7, 2011)

Harmless Green Tree Snake........Did it fart at you?


----------



## cement (Apr 7, 2011)

They generally get out of your way pretty quick mate, you must have been switched on to get those photos with a long neck going at the same time. Personally, I would have just kept drinking!


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 7, 2011)

jeez thats big!


----------



## jase75 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice Green Tree Snake. Never heard of them that high in the mountains before, good find.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 7, 2011)

wow thats a decent size tree snake


----------



## rod1958 (Apr 7, 2011)

The only ones I usually see here are black or brown. There's a nice big red-belly that suns itself about 50 feet from our back door. It's the darkest black colour I've ever seen!!! And moves like lightning.


----------



## zulu (Apr 7, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> wow thats a decent size tree snake


 
It is a good size by the looks of it. Last one i saw was a smaller adult near portland (nearly trod on it) then it took off. Ime so slow these days ime flat out if i could catch a cold LOL


----------

